# Bye Bye Barn..



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Two Mennonites and JCB.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Whose barn is it?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Mine .....it need too much work.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow. So are you going to put a shiny new one in its place or do you already have an emergency backup.

BTW, due to low data allowance I don't watch videos. I'll have to remember to watch it tomorrow when I'm at the hospital and using their wifi.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

........................


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

No new barn.Just being torn and reclaimed before it blew away>


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Predator proof that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nm156 said:


> Predator proof that.


  

It was scary just looking at the pics. Now I really want to see the video.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

NM I'm hoping you can find a lot of good wood to put to good use. I could be jealous of that "goldmine".


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It didnt take long for your barn to collapse that's for sure. Are the silos in the background yours Nm?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It actually took a while to come down.The whole front supports came down first.The smaller tractor couldn't do pull it down so we had to call in the big boy.
The silo is mine.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, dang it, I have something on here that is keeping me from seeing the video. I can hear it, I just don't see anything.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

That's so sad. I'm in love with old barns, all the stories they could tell...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't get it to work on Chrome but did get it on IE. It looks like the siding was removed before pulling it down. So you've got a ton of old barnwood saved.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

90% of everything is being reclaimed.
It would have been cheaper to build a new than to repair that one.
I only have 2.5 acres so no real need for a 5000 sq, ft, barn.
Unless i get a bad case of chicken math......


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

2 recycled pieces of siding in the $200 bonafide big box. Didn't get a pic of side two.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you trying to tell us you are not struggling with chicken math? There is something wrong with you or you are one of the toughest people on the planet.

I see your not wasting time finding uses for the wood. I imagine that it was not easy to pound nails in to or even to drive a screw in to.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

We had to do a controlled burn to take down my Grandaddy's 200 year old barn. I cried like a baby, but after he passed, with no one to keep it up, it became a liability. Didn't want someone going in and getting hurt  sad to see them come down but understandable.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I recycled of couple of roof panels to make a sun shelter.The red frame was left in the shed when i bought the place,I think it is a side to a hay wagon.?It's not finished yet.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Good idea. 'Lean to' shelters help hide chickens from birds of prey also.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have carpal tunnel so hammering is out for most. So everything I put together is with screws. Easy take down and reuse.


----------

